# CT1 geometry chart



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

Does anybody know where on the web I could fing a geometry chart for an older Colnago? I'm trying to sell a circa 2000 model and somebody is asking me for the precise geometry of the bike.

Thank you.


----------



## khorum (May 15, 2012)

I'd try colnago usa if you can't find it on your own.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*pm me*

I can email you one


zeego said:


> Does anybody know where on the web I could fing a geometry chart for an older Colnago? I'm trying to sell a circa 2000 model and somebody is asking me for the precise geometry of the bike.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ItalnStaln (May 7, 2012)

*CT-1 Geometry*

Can you post that CT-1 geometry? I also am looking for it.


----------



## gravitate (Nov 20, 2004)

*Colnago Catalog*

Same as in the Colnago 2001 catalog found here - 

velobase.com/Resource_Tools/CatalogScans.aspx]VeloBase.com - Catalog Scans


----------

